# Body bushing replacement



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi .folks, I have a couple of bushings that need replacing located under the front door/front fender location on both sides. So how hard is it to do in the back yard with a set of ramps?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, it's not too hard - but it's not exactly simple either. You've got to be very careful. Assuming you can get the bolts out, you should be able to use a floor jack to SLIGHTLY lift the body just barely enough to wiggle the old bushings out. I say SLIGHTLY because the rest of the front clip --- fenders, inner fenders, core support, etc. are secured to the front of the frame so if you lift the body too much at the cowl you're going to start bending things in ugly ways. Go slow, take your time, lift it just a fraction at a time - stop, check all the joints and gaps as you go.

Bear


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

To take the question one step further, assuming the front clip is off car, what is the best way to fully separate body from frame? Does the body bushing bolts require two people to remove the bolts? Could 2-4 guys lift body off frame?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Glenn's Goat said:


> Thanks for the heads up


I like your avatar, btw -- I'm getting to olde to see for sure.. is that Keith?

(I play drums too)

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

4 guys, better with 6. Undoing the fasteners is a one man job. A lot of times, depending on how rusty the car is, they snap off. Or the captive nut inside the body breaks loose and freewheels. If that happens, you're looking at cutting a hole or flap in the floor pan above the captive nut so that you can grab onto it to take out the bolt. No fun. My '67 needs body bushings, and I'm dreading it. My '65 is two years older, but the body bushings are like new still....go figure.


----------

